# My Zero turn is leaving dead spots in the lawn



## alienball (Jul 13, 2012)

my zero turn lawn mower leaves a curly dead spot where i turn around on the ends of my lawn. is this from the wheels, one of the blades? (deck) or??? Does anyone else have this problem. It's frustrating. Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Its from the tire when it pivots in the turn one tire is sitting still you have to try to keep both wheels rolling in your turns. It takes some getting use too I used to do the same thing until I got used to it.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You should see some yards down here- all the mowing companies use them - grass looks terrible because theyre in a hurry to get to the next yard.


----------

